# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  Cần tiền mua hàng , thanh lý 3 bộ trượt và visme chuẩn, hành trình 620mm.

## Nam CNC

Hàng cực đẹp, bằng thép trắng, nguyên bộ của NSK . 2 block trượt, visme  bi 20 bước 10, độ động cơ bước 2 pha , mặt bích 60, 3A luôn... kể như là hoàn chỉnh, mua về mà dùng, có luôn 4 drive cho các bác , hàng made in france 


         1 combo bao gồ trượt visme tích hợp + động cơ bước + drive , em bán 1 lần cả 3 bộ như thế. Giá ra đi nhanh chóng để gom tiền là 18 tr cho cả 3 bộ ( không bán lẻ, không bao ship , ship thì tính thêm tiền nha )

         1 combo nặng tầm 25 kg.


Nhìn hình sẽ biết , hàng tuyển để dành xài, nhưng giờ cần mua đồ nên hi sinh. Em bán trong 3 ngày thôi , quá 3 ngày topic không giá trị.





Động cơ mặt bích 60, 3A, step syn quá nổi tiếng khỏi cần hình hen.

Drive. 4A , 36-90VDC, độ phân giải đến 1/64, hàng châu âu , made in france nhé. Chỉ có 3 drive trong combo thôi, mua lẻ em còn lại thì 1 chai nhé.







       Nhắc lại lần cuối giá 18 tr cho 1 đống , không bao gồm ship ( ship thì tính thêm nhưng chưa biết bao nhiêu ) , chỉ giao dịch 3 ngày để kịp tiến độ mua món hàng quý hiếm thuộc sở thích cá nhân.

       Hàng đảm bảo ngon hơn nhiều khi ở ngoài so với hình, giá trị món hàng vượt xa giá trị món tiền, anh em nào đang làm máy hay dự định lên máy mini thì hốt lẹ vì với số tiền như thế thì cực khó để lắp ráp lên ( chấp luôn đồ TQ ). Bộ này mà lên kiểu gantry router cứng cáp thì ăn nhôm như ăn chuối chứ đừng nói đến gỗ.( với điều kiện mua thêm con spindle shinoh và bộ Z con lăn của em nữa hehehe )

       Nam 0908415648 ( sorry mấy chiến hữu, em cần tiền nên không thể giữ lại cho các chú )

----------


## maxx.side

Canh 2 ngày rưỡi mà không có ai mua thì minh suy nghi thêm nữa ngày  :Wink:

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## KDD

Chào NamCNC! Mình rất kết combo này, nếu đặt Nam làm luôn mặt bàn để gắn 2 combo lên thì giá bao nhiêu?

----------


## Nam CNC

Mình không dám nhận làm đâu bạn vì không có thời gian, nếu được bạn đến nhà đi, hiện tại đang có tấm thép cỡ 800x900 dày 8 hay 10mm , đã được phay và mài phẳng, lúc trước mua định để ráp, nếu bạn thật sự muốn mua thì mình sẽ nhượng lại giá rẻ cho bạn( cái tấm thép này ráp thêm khung nhôm kỹ thuật phía dưới là cứng ngắt luôn à ... trong bãi đang bán tầm 70k cho 1 kg nhưng em dẫn mua đúng người đúng chổ thì tầm 50k hehehe ), còn thêm thanh nhôm bản to để lên trục X, thêm 1 thanh ray con lăn bản 20 ,1 block trượt để tăng cường X , thêm 1 trục Z con lăn đã lên hoàn chỉnh nữa... nói chung mình có đồ gần hoàn chỉnh cho con này ( dự án máy giống datron trên youtube ) , bảo đảm ghé ngang bạn sẽ có đồ hoàn chỉnh , chịu khó gia công hay nhờ bạn bè làm thêm xíu nữa là có 1 con máy hoàn chỉnh giá cực rẻ .... mình không đăng bán hết vì sợ anh em ngại giá tiền, bảo đảm tổng giá cho khung máy và phần điện chưa tới 30tr đâu , chính xác là bao nhiêu thì anh em vui vẻ gọn lẹ thì giá thấp ơi là thấp, còn chịu chơi thì hốt luôn spindle japan của em nữa thì bác có 1 con ăn nhôm như ăn chuối ,hehehe bán nhiều món thì luôn có giá rẻ bất ngờ. 


      Có nhiêu nói hết bấy nhiêu, hốt lẹ có giá thơm... thời hạn có 3 ngày à nghen.

----------


## occutit

Thèm quá mà inbox đầy rồi  :Smile: )

----------


## Nam CNC

xóa rồi mấy chú.... mau mau , vẫn thích ưu tiên cho chiến hữu, ít nhất sau này có việc nhờ vẫn còn cơ hội dùng em nó.


  Mấy cha CKD, ahdvip, occuti, khoaC3 ... đâu hết rồi ??? không lẽ mấy cha nỡ cho nó đi xa sao ?

----------


## Khoa C3

> Thèm quá mà inbox đầy rồi )


 Mua bộ này đi rồi để lại cặp mét mốt cho ta.

----------


## occutit

Vẫn muốn lấy cặp 1 met 1 sao :-S

----------


## Khoa C3

Lại máu rồi.

----------


## Nam CNC

hạn chót định đóng cửa , dù đã kiếm đủ tài chính rồi , nhưng vẫn giữ đúng lời hứa hết hôm nay và cuối cùng bác KDD ra tay... Cảm ơn bác xác nhận mua 3 bộ combo của em. Topic close HÉ HÉ. Vài ngày sau khoe mấy món em chạy gạo mua hàng , chắc chỉ mấy thằng khùng như em mới ham mấy món đó.

----------

Mr.L

----------


## Khoa C3

Vậy thì nhanh nhanh khoe hàng cho anh em còn sướng với.

----------


## ahdvip

trời, vậy mà tưởng còn để mình còn kì kèo với ổng chứ. đang ham mà làm cụt hứng ^^. Để mai kì kèo vụ khác vậy, kaka

----------


## occutit

Thế là em đành ngậm ngùi nhìn nó ra đi. Do em đang găm một đống đồ và đang nợ ngập đầu nên ko dám đú trong thời gian ni. Hu hu  :Frown: (

----------


## Nam CNC

Cảm ơn các anh em đã quan tâm, tình hình gạch đã vỡ.... hehehe nhưng em cũng không giao dịch nữa, để dành làm của hồi môn cho con gái.

----------

Mr.L

----------


## im_atntc

Ấy dà..bữa hôm thấy em nó có người hỏi cưới cũng tiếc, mà giờ em nó hủy hôn thì làm mình phải nhớ đến em ấy,kiểu nào cũng khổ,mổi tội cưới nhiều em quá nên ko còn tiền cua em ấy hehe.. hình như tình kinh tế dạo này hơi khó khăn hay sao nên hàng ngon giá tốt thế này các bác còn lăn tăn thì chủ thớt để dành làm của hồi môn đi, bảo đảm có lãi keke vì giá càng ngày càng lên, giá này giờ tại bãi chưa chắc mua được 3 cái trục 75kg huống chi thêm 3 bộ driver của france..

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

dạ thêm 3 động cơ step syn mặt bích 60 , 3A, 3 khớp nối xịn nữa hehehe, đã test drive , chạy cực êm, cực mạnh luôn, mới xài 24VDC mà tua 720rpm ngọt sớt , cái này test trên visme bi và thanh trượt nha chứ không phải là không tải, em mới chỉnh 1.5A thôi mà phê rồi, chứ đưa lên 90VDC thì ..... chẹp chẹp . hehehe. Rãnh rỗi đưa cho đứa bạn lên máy luôn, để lâu thấy phí.

Còn ông MR.L kia cảm ơn làm gì ??? tui có bán đâu mà thèm, hỏng lẻ đòi làm con rể tui để lấy của hồi môn ??? HAHAHAHA

----------

Mr.L

----------


## Mr.L

đâu còn có đó của mình là sẽ của mình hok thế nào trốn đi đâu dc hahahahah giành giựt mần chi ^^ hé hé a Nam Đập Troai

----------


## ahdvip

kakaka, ba Nam ơi, con rể đây nè, đưa của hồi môn trước đi. ^^

----------


## CKD

Phãi tag bài này vô facebook mới được, tiện thể tag gấu nhà ai vào luôn.

Con người ta chưa nuôi ngày nào mà đòi làm rể hé hé... Gặp tớ là tớ mua kẹo chạy qua ngay hehe.

----------

Mr.L

----------


## KDD

Nam: cha này mở chủ đề làm mình mất ngủ, bây giờ là thất vọng, hay tại mình không kỳ kéo giá cả ta!?

----------


## Nam CNC

mình đã liên lạc mail với bạn rồi, và sau mấy ngày không thấy bạn liên lạc và xác nhận thì mình hủy thôi, chứ làm sao đợi bạn được, ít nhất bạn phải xác nhận và cho mình chính xác cái ngày giao dịch.

    Combo này rất giá trị, mình cần tiền thì mới bán thôi , vì thấy bạn nhiệt tình thì mình mới bớt tiền ship và giảm giá drive thứ 4. Bây giờ đố bạn tìm ra được bộ thứ 2 chứ chưa nói tới giá cả giao dịch như thế, còn hàng mới thì nhân 5 lần nữa thì chắc mua được 2 bộ đó. Cái này là mình nói thiệt tình chứ không phải có ý định gì . Tính mình dứt khoát, không thích kỳ kèo giá, anh em đã giao dịch với mình cũng biết mà, mình thích vui vẻ chốt giá gọn lẹ để giao dịch nhanh chóng thôi.

----------


## KDD

Khà khà! chưa biết mail của mình làm sao liên hệ? nhưng thôi, cái đó cũng đáng giữ lại mà, hi vọng lần sau bạn đừng chơi kiểu này nhé ( nếu mình còn giao dịch ).

----------


## Nam CNC

Nè bạn Thịnh , bạn đã lấy nick KDD ở web này thì đã có mail liên lạc ở web này rồi, mình đã gửi mail trong web này đó, không lẽ chỉ có yahoo hay google mới có mail hay sao ? Mình buôn bán đã lâu và có uy tín , việc bạn nói buôn bán kiểu này là vô lý.... mình hứa là test drive trong một hay 2 ngày thôi và mình đã làm xong , và gửi mail , bạn kiểm tra lại nhé , mình còn lưu lại trong mục thư đã gửi , mình đã quên là không lưu lại số điện thoại nên không gọi liền được khi test xong .Nếu có nói thì bạn đã không muốn liên lạc và không muốn mua thì đúng hơn , có thể vì bạn thấy 3 món này giá tiền cao quá nên chần chừ và cuối cùng là không mua. Đã là dân kĩ thuật hay đam mê khi đã thích món gì đó thì không có gì cản bạn muốn mua món đó bằng được trừ khi bạn không muốn.

         Thôi thì cuối cùng không có cơ hội buôn bán với bạn kể như mình không có duyên vậy. Xin lỗi bạn đã làm phiền bạn chờ đợi trong thời gian qua.

----------

